# Ms. Olympia champions!



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2012)

MS. OLYMPIA WINNERS - YouTube


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 20, 2012)

Cory Everson is beautiful


----------



## bjg (Oct 20, 2012)

i don't know guys what do you like about them, i mean cory everson can pass but after that..................just not able to digest that. i know it is not a beauty pageant but still this is not my style


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

Corey!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 20, 2012)

rachel, cory, valentina, andrulla, lenda, a hell all of em!!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2012)

bjg said:


> i don't know guys what do you like about them, i mean cory everson can pass but after that..................just not able to digest that. i know it is not a beauty pageant but still *this is not my style*



Guess what? This is *not *the "We give a **** about your style" subforum. It's Female Talk, so let us girls have our fun.

_Wait. _

GDI!  You know what I mean. And it rhymes with gtfo!


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Guess what? This is *not *the "We give a **** about your style" subforum. It's Female Talk, so let us girls have our fun.
> 
> _Wait. _
> 
> GDI!  You know what I mean. And it rhymes with gtfo!



Well said....


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 3, 2013)

are the girl on juice too. if so isnt that worse for them than guys


----------

